# Folding Pockets Knives in BMQ?



## GIJAY (4 Apr 2007)

okay, so I am getting packed up ready to leave this monday, and I was reading the joining instructions. It states in there that "firearms and knives(switchblades and other types of offensive weapons)" are forbidden. Right underneath that it states "hunting knives blades larger than 6 inches" are also forbidden. So my question is what about pocket folding knives? I just have a byrd knife nothing to special blade is maybe 3 inches. However its not concealed like a switchblade or illegal as such. Its not a hunting knife by any means being a folding blade under the 6 inch limit. So am I allowed to tag it along with my stuff or should I leave it at home. I really want to bring it just for the field exercises. 

This is the the knife i have

http://www.knivesplus.com/spyderco-byrd-knife-sp-by03bkps.html


----------



## gaspasser (4 Apr 2007)

GIJAY said:
			
		

> okay, so I am getting packed up ready to leave this monday, and I was reading the joining instructions. It states in there that "firearms and knives(switchblades and *other types of offensive weapons*)" are forbidden. Right underneath that it states "hunting knives blades larger than 6 inches" are also forbidden. So my question is what about pocket folding knives? I just have a byrd knife nothing to special blade is maybe 3 inches. However its not concealed like a switchblade or illegal as such. Its not a hunting knife by any means being a folding blade under the 6 inch limit. So am I allowed to tag it along with my stuff or should I leave it at home. I really want to bring it just for the field exercises.
> 
> This is the the knife i have
> 
> http://www.knivesplus.com/spyderco-byrd-knife-sp-by03bkps.html


All weapons will be confiscated during in-inspection by the DS.  I wouldn't push it and pack it.  Leave it at home along with your girlie mags, illegal drugs, honking big key chains.  I still can't get over cell phones in BMQ??!!
Regards,  8)


----------



## GIJAY (4 Apr 2007)

cell phones, pda's and laptops are for after training hours only though. To be honest my cell phone via text messaging will be a good way to stay in touch when I can.


----------



## gaspasser (4 Apr 2007)

Wow, 
1. we didn't have that level of tech when I went thru Cornwallis.
2. What's free time?  All the time was training time from first light to lights out.  
But us old farts won't go there... ;D
BE good, keep your nose clean and don't make a fuss.  You'll get thru.
Good Luck.


----------



## Lukz (7 Apr 2007)

eh... well I'm at week 8, 9 if you include week 0. pocket knives you can have as long as there small like 3' or so. if it's larger leave it at home. when you walk through the door they will ask you if you have and knives and such just tell them ya and show it to em. if they say no you'll just loose it for the time of your stay. Now as for laptops and cellphones ect. they'll become your best friends on your weekends off if you happen to be a course senior, or a fire picket, there are only so many hours in the day where you can sleep and do nothing


----------



## GIJAY (8 Apr 2007)

thank you lukz that helped me out quite a bit I LEAVE TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoF (24 Apr 2007)

No need for a pocket knife at bmq; when something needs to be cut (ex. parachute cord) scissors will be passed around. If you're one of those fellas that likes to carry a downtown knife be warned that it may be confiscated by your instructors. On my course knives were strictly forbidden.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (24 Apr 2007)

I would disagree completely with what SOF said.  All good soldiers/sailors carry knives.  Usually in the form of a Gerber Multi-tool (they are issued when you get to your unit).  Just leave the "Rambo" knives at home.  A good para knife, Gerber, or Swiss Army will serve all your needs.  

Granted, it's been 10 years since I did my BMQ, but on my IAP I was asked why I didn't have my knife with me by my staff.  When I explained to them about the joining instructions, they just laughed.  

As for the scissors, that's just waiting for a "soldiers running with scissors" comment.


----------



## SoF (25 Apr 2007)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> All good soldiers/sailors carry knives.



I very much agree with that comment. However, during basic you are not a soldier/sailor yet. Having done basic recently (not sure what the rules were 10 years ago) I can tell you there isn't much use for a knife. In fact they were forbidden. Having said that; there were several people on my course whom I wouldn't trust with a paper clip; let alone a knife


----------



## aesop081 (25 Apr 2007)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> All good soldiers/sailors carry knives.



.......so do all good aircrew, as required by orders


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (25 Apr 2007)

While my BMQ was 10 years ago, my IAP and BOTP courses (both at St. Jean) have occured through the past two summers.  Maybe this is a case or "to each their own", but I used my knife on a regular basis while in the field.  

As for the not a soldier/sailor yet..... train as you fight, fight as you train.  I'm not going to get into the philosophical debate about just when does someone become such an entity.  

And to CDN Avaitor, you are absolutely right.  I should have included aircrew.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2007)

SoF said:
			
		

> If you're one of those fellas that likes to carry a downtown knife be warned that it may be confiscated by your instructors. .



Hate to pop your fantasy bubble SNJ, but what SoF says bears the overall truth.

A few words from an older soldat, leave your knives at home during your recruit training, as its best to avoid all the unnecessary attention. 

If you need a knife, one will be provided or issued (Muliplier type).

Train as you fight ya, but that will be covered in future trg, beyond the recruit level.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (25 Apr 2007)

With all due respect to your experience Wesley, I suppose my fantasy bubble comes from having actually been to St.Jean for training recently.  

If a soldier carrying a multi-tool is what counts for drawing attention to yourself these days......well, I don't even know what to say about that.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2007)

The tool has a blade SNJ, for general cutting. In my day, you could even have a Ka-bar, no one cared, but times change, call it duty of care mate. Same thing here in Australia, no blades in recruit training except the bayonet. Simple as that, if you are questioning my experience, have a squizz at my profile.

I was no sniping at you mate, but I found your response to SoF not the best. I am saying the recruit in general is better off using issued kit, not some mini rambo knife, thus drawing attention to himself early in the game! I think thats called common sense, don't you?

Get my point? Recruit schools are a politically correct world nowadays, 17yr olds with pointy unauthroised kit is likely to cause concern as you know anything is possible.

Wes


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Apr 2007)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> With all due respect to your experience Wesley, I suppose my fantasy bubble comes from having actually been to St.Jean for training recently.
> 
> If a soldier carrying a multi-tool is what counts for drawing attention to yourself these days......well, I don't even know what to say about that.



SNJ:

You'd be wise to drop this particular line of discussion - you WILL end up with your head in your hands.


----------



## Duzty (27 Apr 2007)

I am doing a component transfer to the reg force, and will have to do my BMQ allllllllll over again.  My question is, will I have to leave my gerber at home?  It is issued kit after all.


----------



## wirrell (16 Jun 2007)

what about butterfly knives are those considered folding knives or switch blades?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jun 2007)

Butterfly knives are illegal

Get caught with it and its a good way to get removed from Course.


----------

